# Bush weekend



## Arietans (Feb 5, 2007)

I was in the bush near Botswana's border this weekend. There has been no rain for a month, and the bush is very dry. The animals are particularly nervous, but I did get a few poor pictures.

Suicidal chameleon
Sitting in the open on a fence in Africa is the quickest way to end it all for you. Some underlying issues maybe?











"Goodbye cruel world!!!! Come fetch me O jackal Buzzard!!!"

Tortoise






"I am a stone....... I am a stone....... I am a stone......






"I've been spotted!!!!"






"I am as the wind!!!!! You'll never take me alive!!!!!!!! "

The only game that stood still long enough for a picture was this giraffe


----------



## Alakdan (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.  We're you able to find some inverts?


----------



## Arietans (Feb 5, 2007)

A few spiders and scorpions. Some large millipedes too.

I only got spiders of this young lady though


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting!

You have quite a few interesting theraphosids down there, keep hunting!

Eric


----------



## Kriegan (Feb 6, 2007)

No snake shots?


----------



## Arietans (Feb 6, 2007)

The bush was way too dry.

We found a large Mamba, but it didn't feel like posing for a picture


----------



## Kriegan (Feb 8, 2007)

Arietans said:


> The bush was way too dry.
> 
> We found a large Mamba, but it didn't feel like posing for a picture


Well better luck next time then! 

 Heh, If I were that lucky living in S. Africa, I think I wouldn't want to do anything else but go to the bush everyday.

Regards,
Ulrich


----------



## Arietans (Feb 8, 2007)

> Heh, If I were that lucky living in S. Africa, I think I wouldn't want to do anything else but go to the bush everyday.



I don't want to do anything else either   

But walking around in the bush is dangerous if you are inexperienced. For example, if that mamba had bitten someone it would've been fatal. We were two hours away from the nearest shop, and around 100 miles of really bad dirt road from the nearest doctor.


----------



## arrowhd (Feb 8, 2007)

Mamba Very cool but very dangerous.


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 9, 2007)

hmm when I read the titel I thought you had been in Washington D.C (D.C = da capital. haha).


----------

